# Interesting pics



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the first one would be cool if we could use it in CV Cups!!

haha..

The rifle one, that one is real. From what I've seen when touring ships.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

these are sweet


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I love GIFs like that. The rotory motor is freakin sweet.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I think that bruin has way to much time on his hands.lol


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

My dad has a sachs dolmar rotary chainsaw. Its pretty sweet. No vibration at all compared to regular piston saws. Its called a Wankel. I love that big gun video. Never knew they were so elaborate in loading the ammo!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

they all look purty nifty lmao


----------

